# AA aquarium green killing machine power supply



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

When I purchased my used tank from someone off craigslist, they gave me their 24w aa aquarium green killing machine but forgot to give me the power supply that goes from the wall to the control unit, (face palm), anyway, does anyone know where I may be able to find a step down converter thing for the wall that goes from 110v -> 12v and has to be able to supply up to 32w I am guessing because the lamp itself is 24w, and the little powerhead is 8w.

If anyone has this system, it would be awesome if you can confirm what is on the power supply label. 

Thanks in advance,

cheers!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You may get lucky at Princess Auto Surplus 12V 3A DC output transformer.
Value Village usually have a bunch of old computer transformers.
Check you old computer stuff transformers.

Other options (approx $35):

- Source (Radio Shack)
- Canadian Tire / Walmart may sell 12V 5A transformer for their portable fridge/cooler.

If I look hard enough, I may have one. PM me if you has no luck with the above.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks Gord! I will check them out. I am trying to sell this unit and didn't realize i didn't even have the power supply till i was suppose to meet up with someone....silly me!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, i have a 9 watt green killing machine and i think it has a special power supply. it is a big sucker not you normal 12v converter. if you want i can look at the info on the plug and maybe get a decent pic. Cheers


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya that would be great if you could. Though I need the numbers for the 24w, the 9w will be a nice reference. Thanks!

U can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. sorry it took me so long, i been really busy any way here is a couple pics. Cheers


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmm 12 VAC, not so commont, the only thing I can think of is Landscape lighting transformer at $50. Honestly does it really worth it? New transformer ad new tube unit?


----------

